
Show HN: Airship, a modern and secure CMS written in PHP 7 (1st Beta) - CiPHPerCoder
https://paragonie.com/project/airship
======
lightlyused
Looking at this. Love the security first perspective. My first negative
thought is dump the engineering terminology. I think that will help in getting
people to adopt this.

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
Thanks for the feedback. I'll definitely take that into consideration when
writing future pieces about it.

------
nikolay
Please, get a clue from WordPress' success - it's terrible from a
technological point of view, but it has a beautiful UI and decent UX. With
your looks, you won't have much success - I guarantee you. Look at Pagekit
[0], Ghost [1], and the likes!

[0]: [https://pagekit.com/](https://pagekit.com/)

[1]: [https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/)

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
I appreciate the feedback, but we're holding off on making it look prettier
until we've finished with the technical heavy lifting. (Front-end design is
not my strong suit.)

~~~
nikolay
You're sending the wrong message since day 1. It's 2016, making things pretty
is by default - there is a bunch of free icons, a bunch of default themes that
make a site look decently without any effort. By not using those you also look
like yet another wheel reinventor. It's an honest feedback, I wish you luck,
not before you want to make people invest time in your technical merits, you
need not to push them away with the looks.

------
CiPHPerCoder
Announcement blog post: [https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/03/introducing-cms-
airship-s...](https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/03/introducing-cms-airship-
secure-content-management-system-for-modern-web)

Github:
[https://github.com/paragonie/airship](https://github.com/paragonie/airship)

Any early feedback would be greatly appreciated.

------
tacone
License.txt contains a GPL license, while composer.json says MIT.

Worth of notice, one of the keywords in composer.json is "self-updating".

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
Oops. Copy-paste mistake. Thanks for letting me know.

The way self-updating works is: I use one of the bundled tools to create and
distribute an update pack. Each site (once per hour, in the default config)
will ping for any updates and, after verifying the Ed25519 signature with our
public key, apply them.

